# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية >  استقالة ابوقديس من (الطفيلة التقنية)

## الحصن نيوز

قدم رئيس جامعة الطفيلة التقنية الدكتور محمد أبو قديس استقالته من موقعه، رئيسا للجامعة. وأكد وزير التعليم العالي والبحث العلمي الدكتور وليد المعاني أن أبو قديس قدم استقالته الى مجلس التعليم العالي،وبين في تصريح الى  ان المجلس سينظر في طلب الاستقالة في جلسته التي ستعقد الخميس. 
من جهته، رفض الدكتور أبو قديس التعليق على الموضوع.
وتأتي استقالة أبو قديس من موقع رئيس جامعة الطفيلة، بعد أسبوع تقريبا من صدور الإرادة الملكية بالموافقة على تشكيلات نسب بها مجلس التعليم العالي، شملت تعيين الدكتور عبدالرحيم الحنيطي رئيسا لجامعة مؤتة والدكتور سليمان عربيات رئيسا للهاشمية والدكتور سلطان أبو عرابي رئيسا لجامعة اليرموك.
وبحسب مصادر مطلعة فإن أبو قديس، كان ابلغ رئيس مجلس التعليم العالي وزير التعليم العالي السابق الدكتور عمر شديفات، في بداية الجلسة التي اتخذ به قرار التنسيب بالتشكيلات في الرابع عشر من الشهر الماضي، عدم موافقته على نقله من رئاسة جامعة اليرموك الى أي جامعة أخرى، ورفضه لأسلوب التعامل مع رؤساء الجامعات بهذه الطريقة

المصدر

http://www.al79n.com/index.php?optio...-08&Itemid=355

----------


## غسان

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

هالشغله كانت متوقعه..حفظا لماء الوجه...كان المفروض استقال من البدايه
عكل حال...صحتين :Smile:

----------


## روان

مبروك ساره :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## xXx0x

مبروك وعقبا اخوه

----------

